# Free beech in Northern Virginia



## ejo4041 (Apr 7, 2014)

Saw this and thought of you guys. I'd love to have some of it, but I have no equipment. On that note, I'd do a day of hard labor if anyone is thinking about it.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/4412274487.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2014)

Man, that's just too cool! I hope it all doesn't turn into firewood.


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 7, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man, that's just too cool! I hope it all doesn't turn into firewood.


O, someone will definitely mill it. Just a matter of who gets to it first.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you do any turning Eric? If so, you could grab some of those short chunks, set em in a shady place and let em spalt a little. I don't have any experience with beech, but I have seen some amazing spalted beach turnings!


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 8, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Do you do any turning Eric? If so, you could grab some of those short chunks, set em in a shady place and let em spalt a little. I don't have any experience with beech, but I have seen some amazing spalted beach turnings!


Good idea. I don't have a real lathe yet, but by the time it spalts I may have one. Hopefully I get out of work early enough to snag some.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

That's gonna be a good deal for someone. Beech is a wood I do not believe I have ever even held in my hand I'm gonna have to get some just to say I have it.

But for a while there I was worried upon seeing the title - I thought the state was giving Va. Beach away and I was worried what the new owner might do with it. Imagine if Va. Beach was given to a citizen of the Ivory Coast and they moved Va. Beach to the Ivory Coast. Those people living in Va. Beach would be really upset if they woke up in Africa one day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's gonna be a good deal for someone. Beech is a wood I do not believe I have ever even held in my hand I'm gonna have to get some just to say I have it.
> 
> But for a while there I was worried upon seeing the title - I thought the state was giving Va. Beach away and I was worried what the new owner might do with it. Imagine if Va. Beach was given to a citizen of the Ivory Coast and they moved Va. Beach to the Ivory Coast. Those people living in Va. Beach would be really upset if they woke up in Africa one day.



Lol, Kevin. Do you think the jets would still fly around over it?

If I get some small pieces of the beech, I'll probably mill it on my bandsaw. I'll keep you in mind if it comes out any good. We have something in common, I have never held FBE in my hand *wink*wink*nudge*nudge*

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

Eric it looks like a trade is in order. :-)


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Eric it looks like a trade is in order. :-)


:-) Now I have to find some way to not pull an all nighter at work...


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Eric it looks like a trade is in order. :-)


Any particular size you are interested in @Kevin? I picked up 8 pieces, one has a big rotted hole in it. I can cut blanks for you, or I can send a whole log if you are still interested.

http://i.Rule #2/YgCX3ff.jpg 

http://i.Rule #2/TQdbvfR.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Eric I would like to trade a SFRB of wood if that is possible. ???


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Eric I would like to trade a SFRB of wood if that is possible. ???


I can do that. Do you just want a single piece to fill the box, or specific size blanks?


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 14, 2014)

Eric from my experience with beech is get that sealed as fast as you can. Also get the pith cut out of it right away. The stuff I have had likes to crack quick. I've been offered some just recently, and it's not gonna happen as I don't care for it. Now if it was already dried and spalted that would be a different story.:)


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2014)

That happened to a spalted beech bowl blank I bought. Cracks, cracks, cracks and more cracks by the time it got to me. The seller made it good later. I have about 20 blanks say 1 1/2 square by a foot that I took about a month drying. I got it holding down a shelf now.

Ray


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 17, 2014)

I cut some of this today, very clean looking: 
http://i.Rule #2/pc8XA5F.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/GiaCvKj.jpg


----------

